# Zopiclone causing depersonalization?



## shana.238 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have just joined dp self help and this is my first topic, any replies would be much appreciated 

I've been on a non-benzodiazepine sleeping pill for short term insomnia called zopiclone for only 4 days, it was causing me many side effects but the worst part is that it seems to have caused an episode of depersonalization/derealization for me.

I woke up and suddenly felt absolutely nothing, very flat, no feeling no emotion, like I had no soul and was a living zombie. I felt extremely sore and tired and when I looked in the mirror, I did not recognize that girl in the reflection. It does not seem it was me, just some random body that I had no connection to. I looked at an old photo of myself laughing and smiling and felt no connection whatsoever, like that was a past life or some other person.

I often have feelings of nothing being real, as if I am not really me, a "person" and that I am just doing things for the sake of doing them. I exhibit many other symptoms of depersonalization such as thinking that I'm crazy or insane (because no one else around me understands), anhedonia like being detached from my emotions like I'm not really a part of this world, constantly questioning everything around me, ruminating upon life and death, reality consciousness etc. the list goes on...

I have also had severe depression for 3 years, and I have read that such symptoms of depersonalization can be comorbid with this as well. I've always had these thoughts and feelings but never knew that depersonalization was an actual disorder, and I'm wondering if I really do have it or it was just the zopiclone that caused me to feel so unreal and horrible.

Anyone else who has taken zopiclone and experienced this?

Thank you to anyone who takes the time to read this/ or replies


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

"Zopiclone and its active metabolite desmethylzopiclone also inhibit N-methyl-D-aspartate (NMDA) receptors and nicotinic acetylcholine (nAChRs) receptors"

NMDAR and nAChR antagonism sounds indeed like a nice DP-inducing cocktail if you ask me.

My suggestion is that you consult with your doctor and quit a.s.a.p.

What are you using Zopiclone for? Depending on why you use it, there are likely to be more favourable alternatives.

It's probably the Zopiclone that induced this. I suggest you stay offline until you have had a few days off of Zopiclone.
No need to read in to something that may simply be a transient side-effect.

Best of luck.


----------

